

Big Breach Of Patient Data In California - joellarsson
http://www.businessinsider.com/patient-data-breach-in-california-2014-3

======
Zenst
One key aspect of this is that the data was not stolen thru hacking or other
networking evilness, but was physicaly stolen.

Another aspect of note is that the data appears to not be encrypted.

Now that is a whole area of IT security that many overlook in out times of
internet badies our to get your systems. People think, not on the internet, no
need for encryption as it is issolated, physicaly.

Whilst the days of the RAM thefts have become a distant past with whole server
rooms raided by theifs just after the RAM sticks during the times of oevr
inflated memory prices making them targets. The threat to your data and
systems from such means still exist and can be anything from a opertunist or
disgruntled janitor down to planned targeting of the data or even the hardware
it runs upon.

